# Spitfire Ace



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Couldn't log on til after 10 as I watched the last episode of Spitfire Ace on Ch4.

Fantastic programme, had a tear in my eye at the end when the BofB pilot went up in the Spit.

Never was so much......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I saw the first one but missed the rest.









But that's what happens when your minds on mesh.







Or was that fishnet?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Damn I missed it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan & JoT your dedication to the forum is honourable!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I think they could have junked most of the programme in favour of the last 15 minutes...

Cracking stuff !!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Stan & JoT your dedication to the forum is honourable!


Thanks Paul














I do my best ... normally not very good ... but at least I try ...







... C4's usually full of more yoghurt knitters than the BBC ... typical ... put something decent on and I miss it. And Jon Snow ... what a plonker ... he should go and live in Cuba or North Korea ... he would be happier there.

Did you see that crap the other night on C4 "Invading Iraq: How America and Britain Got It Wrong" according to C4 it was a military disaster - and of course the interview with the General of the Republican Guard got more emphasis and was given more credence than our officers ... what a load of bollox it was ... you would swear we lost the fight !

Feel Sorry for my lad ... he's going back to Iraq / Gulf in a months time ... third time in four years.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Love the new icon Jot. Im a Dalek fan from way back. Everybody loves a villan that can't climb stairs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon said:


> Love the new icon Jot. Im a Dalek fan from way back. Everybody loves a villan that can't climb stairs.


Can't climb stairs ... HA ... be very afraid






























Daleks Climbing Stairs


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have found a site selling half size Daleks - I am finding it difficult to resist - should I get one







....... or put it towards a watch


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

That depends on wether or not the half size dalek comes on a strap or a bracelet....

Personally I think they would look nice on a tan leather strap with steel buckle.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ericp said:


> That depends on wether or not the half size dalek comes on a strap or a bracelet....
> 
> Personally I think they would look nice on a tan leather strap with steel buckle.


 A Dalek watch ! I have heard of Dr Who watches ... but a Dalek watch ... now thats a thought ... I bet Ron has one 

I am on a mission now !


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> had a tear in my eye at the end when the BofB pilot went up in the Spit.
> 
> Never was so much......


Hi PG,

Back to the program, if was not for "the few" I might be typing this in German. Great program and you where not on your own with a tear in your eye.

We must never forget

MIKE..


----------

